# Eshbach's Handbook of Engineering Fundamentals



## جورج لوكاس (6 مارس 2009)

*Eshbach's Handbook of Engineering Fundamentals 5th Edition






*Editorial Reviews 

Product Description 
With specialization now the norm in engineering, students preparing for the FE and PE exams and practitioners going outside their specialty need a general reference with material across a number of disciplines. Since 1936, Eshbach's Handbook of Engineering Fundamentals has been the bestselling reference covering the general principles of engineering; today, it's more relevant than ever. For this Fifth Edition, respected author Myer Kutz fully updates and reshapes the text, focusing on the basics, the important formulas, tables, and standards necessary for complete and accurate knowledge across engineering disciplines. With chapters on mathematical principles, physical units and standards as well as the fundamentals of mechanical, aerospace, electrical, chemical, and industrial engineering, this classic reference is more relevant than ever to both practicing engineers and students studying for the FE and PE exams. 

Product Details 

* Hardcover: 1320 pages 
* Publisher: Wiley; 5 edition (January 27, 2009) 
* Language: English 
* ISBN-10: 0470085789 
* ISBN-13: 978-0470085783 
* Product Dimensions: 9.4 x 7.4 x 2.1 inches 
PDF rar no pass 
http://rapidshare.com/files/205232054/Eshbach_s_Handbook_of_Engineering_Fundamentals.rar 

Enjoy


----------



## زيطة (30 يونيو 2011)

ادام الله عليك فضله


----------

